# SRU



## Bill Alexander (27 Jul 2000)

Recently I was asked about a navy unit called the Special Reconnaisance Unit(?) SRU. What can anyone tell me about this unit? I was under the impression it was a group that scouted out beaches etc for landings. Was there a RCN SRU? More details please.


----------

